# Nissan Q R 20 cylinder head bolt torques and sequence



## pxtrail (Jan 16, 2016)

Would anyone be able to give me the above info.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Check this out. One of the posts has the page from the service you want. Hope it helps.
trinituner.com ? xtrail headgasket issues!!!! help !!!!


----------

